# تعلم كيف تعمل صيانة لاجهزة الاستنساخ من نوع مينولتا



## العراقي المسالم (31 مارس 2008)

اليوم حبيت اضيف موضوع مهم الى المنتدى والذي رأيته مغيب تماما عن كل المنتديات العربية وهو صيانة اجهزة التصوير او الاستنساخ واعذوروني الصيانة سوف تقتصر على اجهزة استنساخ من نوع مينولتا ......

بعض اعطال الجهاز التي تظهر على الشاشة 

C0500
الي هو يطلعلك LOW fuser tempertuer 


كل ما عليك فعله هو ان تفتح الغطاء الذي امام الهيتر راح تلاقي اكو بوش بوتوم 

اول شي عوف الجهاز مشتغل واضغط على الزر مالت الباب بواسطة مفتاح براغي او اي بسمار 
بعدين اضغط على البش بوتوم لمدة لا تقل عن ال 10 ثواني راح تروح هاي الحالة عندك بأذن الله 


co2oo

العطل عندك بالكرونا اما مقطوعة او عليها اوساخ 

c0070 
العطل عندك بالسنسر مالت دبة الحبر 
بس اشوية انفخة او نظفه راح تروح هاي الحاله من جهازك 


والمزيد ان شاء الله بالطريق​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله أخي الكريم معتصم أحييك على نشاطك الملحوظ داخل القسم, وفعلاً خطوة ممتازة, وأشجعك على إستكمال الموضوع, كما أتمنى أن يكون الشرح مدعماً بالصور والتي قد تفيد الكثير في فهم الموضوع كما ينبغى.
وتقبل تحياتي:34:​


----------



## العراقي المسالم (5 أبريل 2008)

*شكر ا*

شكرا اخي احمد عفيفي على الرد واوعدكم انشاء الله بالمزيد قريبا 

اخوكم محمد ساجد 
مهندس اتصالات 
جامعة ديالى / العراق


----------



## ثروت المعاضيدي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن الكودات مالة اجهزة المينولتا نوع Di450


----------



## ثروت المعاضيدي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوكم 
المعــــــــــ ثروت ـــــــــــــــاضيدي
صاحب مجموعة مكاتب ثائر للأستنساخ
الفرع الأول:موصل /مدخل جامعة الموصل الرئيسي
الفرع الثاني:موصل/كلية الأدارة والأقتصاد/داخل جامعة الموصل
الفرع الثالث:موصل/الكلية التقنية
الفرع الرابع:موصل/كلية الأداب/داخل جامعة الموصل
وترقبوا الفرع الخامس في كلية القانون المجمع الثاني لجامعة الموصل


----------



## ثروت المعاضيدي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

انتضرونا بعد العيد السعيد 
مجموعة كودات جهاز الأستنساخ نوع مينولتا Cspro4050.3050.4000.5000.6000.2050.1050


----------



## سعيد القرش (22 يناير 2009)

_canon irc2100 ملون / الرجاء اهم الكودات الخاصه بالتوقفات مــــــــــــع التقدير_


----------



## النورس0 (24 يناير 2009)

شكرآ على البرنامج الممتاز النورس0


----------



## سامي مولود (3 فبراير 2009)

ارجوا تزويدي ب(user manual) الخاص بجهاز مينولتا di 181


----------



## mapdullah (5 مايو 2009)

رجاءا اعطال مينولتا 5325


----------



## المحمود نصار (5 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك فهذا موضوع ديد ورائع


----------



## الغانم73 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في تصليح الجهاز di450
c-0210


----------



## cs5000 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*والله مشكلة*

السلام عليكم جميعا بداية اشكر صاحب الموضوع اللطيف وثانيا والله مشكلة حقيقية عندي دوختني في جهاز مينولتا cs5000 النسخة المستنسخة غير مطابقة للاصلية بحوالي نص سم ( زاحفة ) ابدلت مجموعة مصباح الطبع والمرايا وكلجات السحب الخلفية ومحولة الكرونات ونظمت حبل السكنر من جديد مع تنظيف كل جزء يتم فتحه وسالت فنيين وكل ادلى بدوله وليس هناك تغيير فوالله مشكلة فالرجاء ممكن كانت له معلومة ان يفيدني بهذا الامر


----------



## عالم ذرة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااا


----------



## anr2005 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء ارجوا منكم جميعا جمع الكودات وعرضها في ملف واحد رجاءا

وارجوا افادتي بكودات الجهاز كانون الملون 2100


شاكرا تعاونكم معنا


----------



## دار الفكر (2 يناير 2010)

اريد اعرف كيف التحلص من العطل co32 في جهاز minolta di350 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## قهار الاعداء (25 فبراير 2010)

اهلا ثروت المعاضيدي جاي تطلب كودات مالت مينولتا من العالم الخارجي ومكتب المهندسين يمك هههههههههههههههه


----------



## قهار الاعداء (25 فبراير 2010)

عندك الكرونا السفلىاـما مقطوع سلكها او رطوبة او وسخ تنضيف وتجفيف


----------



## قهار الاعداء (25 فبراير 2010)

* كود 210عندك الكرونا السفلىاـما مقطوع سلكها او رطوبة او وسخ تنضيف وتجفيف*​


----------



## قهار الاعداء (25 فبراير 2010)

cs5000
راجع مكتب المهندسين بالموصل


----------



## مالك عوض الشرفي (28 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لك اخي الكريم


----------



## kako22 (1 مارس 2010)

thanx


----------



## nadom69 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ولكن اين الكودات ولدي جهاز di 550 وفيه عطل c 0042 فيا ريت اعرف ما هو العطل


----------



## مامون الحصنى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

cs5000 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا بداية اشكر صاحب الموضوع اللطيف وثانيا والله مشكلة حقيقية عندي دوختني في جهاز مينولتا cs5000 النسخة المستنسخة غير مطابقة للاصلية بحوالي نص سم ( زاحفة ) ابدلت مجموعة مصباح الطبع والمرايا وكلجات السحب الخلفية ومحولة الكرونات ونظمت حبل السكنر من جديد مع تنظيف كل جزء يتم فتحه وسالت فنيين وكل ادلى بدوله وليس هناك تغيير فوالله مشكلة فالرجاء ممكن كانت له معلومة ان يفيدني بهذا الامر


 


الاخ الحبيب .
يوجد اكثر من حل لمشكلة الصورة الزاحفة 
1-يجب تنظيف روليات السحب الاول والثانى بالكحول
2-وضع قليل من الزيت الخفيف على محاور الروليات ويفضل زيت i b m
3- تنظيف كلتش رول السحب الاول والثانى 
4-تنظيف الكلتش يكون ب بخاخ سريع التنظيف كونتكت عيار 90
5- يوجد برنامج لتعديل حجم الصورة يتم تزويدك بة ان شاء الله قريبا
مع تحيات اخوك مامون الحصنى


----------



## مامون الحصنى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الحبيب 
ادخل على برنامج الالة بواسطة الضغط على stopkey 0 stopkey 
ثم اضغط على مفتاح الطباعة وstopkey
تفتح لك نافذة من اجل التعديل على A0
عدل بال A4
المجال المسموح بة من 40 حتى 60 
النورمال 50 الانخفاض تحت 50 تصغير الصورة والارتفارع يعني التكبير


----------



## يوسف أبوتركية (6 ديسمبر 2010)

رجاء نوع العطل آلة تصوير نوع مينولتا 2030 نوع العطل علامة حمراء على هيئة مفك مفتاح 
c04


----------



## سوبرانو نت (13 يناير 2011)

رجاءً اريد تصليح جهاز الاستنساخ مينولتا 3050 يسحب نسخة واحدة ويبقى يشتغل لفترة طويلو وبعدين ينتهي بكود 70 او 72 ويتم تنزيل الحبر بكميات كبيرة الى الويست


----------



## حمودي ابو (23 يناير 2011)

اريد كودات جهاز استنساخ منولتا 470 ومعرفة برمجة الجهاز


----------



## بياتشينزا (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخى على المجهود


----------



## بياتشينزا (27 يناير 2011)

بليز اريد كل ماهو متعلق بماكينات الاستديوصيانه الاعطال


----------



## بياتشينزا (27 يناير 2011)

اريد تعلم الصيانه لاحترفها بالاخص التوشيبا الاستديو و الكانون واميلى [email protected]


----------



## اثيرالراوي (21 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على مجهودك الرائع 
اذا ممكن تنزلنا كودات مينولتا 3050


----------



## مجروح الروح (5 أبريل 2011)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## programer_h (26 أبريل 2011)

موضوع مفيد وممتاز جدا ً ارجو ان تتواصل معنا في هذا الموضوع ، مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## speed99a (29 أبريل 2011)

thank you ..............


----------



## استاذ زيزو (14 يونيو 2011)

مرحبا شباب عندي جهاز 3050 يطلع كود 70


----------



## اسعد Di (15 يوليو 2011)

أرجو معرفة معنى الكود 33 في Di 450 مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسعد Di (15 يوليو 2011)

معنى الكود 32 في المينولتا Di 350 خلل في الحوض ( الدفلوبر اي الحبر البارد ) يغربل او يبدل


----------



## محمد ابوراشد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا فني صيانه بسوريا حدث معي عطل بدون ايت كود عطل الماكينه هيه di450 انو البراده الي في الكاترج كلها تروح للفضال اول مره غيرت السبيسرات رول المغنطه ما ستفدت على اي شي وكمان غيرت الدرم كمان نفس الشي ارجو اذا لديكم معلومه على هل شي تفيدوني


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## جلال الجوراني (1 يناير 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء ....
بعد التحية ....
يسرني ويسعدني ان اقوم بإبداء المساعدة لكل الطيبين من اخواننا في مجال صيانة اجهزة التصوير نوع كانون ، كل ماعليك هو ان تذكر المشكلة مع اسم ورقم الجهاز ( الموديل ) واكرر اجهزة نوع كانون فقط ... تمنياتي بالموفقية للجميع ...


----------



## جلال الجوراني (1 يناير 2012)

canon np 7161 - 6317 - 6030 - 6045 - 6050 
canon IR 1600 - 2016 - 2018 - 2020- 2025 - 2200 - 2800 - 3300 - 2270 - 3570 - 5570 - 5000 - 6000


----------



## جلال الجوراني (1 يناير 2012)

[email protected]
07903223448


----------



## me2mo3 (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم وراجو ان افادتنا باعطال مينولتا develop 4500 id وطريقة علاجها ان امكن وشكرا لكم


----------



## chicharitosat (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن الكودات مالة اجهزة المينولتا نوع Di450​


----------



## عاشق الولاية (24 يوليو 2015)

اخوية الغالي ثروت المعاضيدي نحن بحاجة ماسة الى كودات الاعطال لاجهزة الاستنساخ وبالاخص المينولتا 3050 واكون ممنون منك


----------



## عاشق الولاية (24 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم طبعا اقدم شكري واعجابي الى مصممي هذا المنتدى الجميل والحافل بكل ما نحتاج الية انشالله من معلومات تخص عملنا راجين تعونكم وهذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عاشق الولاية (26 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم عندي جهاز مينوولتا 3050 شاشة عرض الاعدادات غير واضحة تماما رغم اني قمت بزيادة الوضوح من الجهاز نفسة ولا اعرف نوع العطل ممكن مساعدة ولكم كل الاحترام


----------

